# New Arrival



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Just a quick pic of my new arrival. A CWC Rn Diver Non Date.

I am very impressed with this watch and the quality appears to be excellent.

I fitted it on a newly arrived Maratac Nato strap in Grey which I think looks quite nice and I must admit that I am very suprised at the quality of the strap. For the money, $12 each they are very good value.

Jon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bristolboozer said:


> Just a quick pic of my new arrival. A CWC Rn Diver Non Date.
> 
> I am very impressed with this watch and the quality appears to be excellent.
> 
> ...


a great combo that.....it would look equally cool on a grey zulu wih silver hardware


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This is what I meant in my comment about the Rayla - much rather have one of these (issued, of course  )

Great watch Jon! Plan to get it wet?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice solid piece which has got some history behind it :yes:


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Nalu said:


> This is what I meant in my comment about the Rayla - much rather have one of these (issued, of course  )
> 
> Great watch Jon! Plan to get it wet?


Already have, got a bit damp when I was bathing the kids


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m very impressed with my quartz version, great un-pretentious watches IMO B)

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*










I am tempted to get the automatic dated version & possibly even the SBS model


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you still buy issued ones of those Mac?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice combo


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

Good quility, of course


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thats a realy neat combo

how did you get your maratac for that price?

mine cost about Â£12 or more each


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd also like to know the answer to the Maratac question!

Waiting for a CWC G10 at the moment - planning on using it as my new 'beater'. My first non-Seiko watch... how exciting.


----------

